# ***OFFICIAL*** Dave Herman vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nog by sub after rocking him.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

No way Herman takes it from Nogueira, and where?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Herman is in for another knockout loss.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Nog by sub after rocking him.


This.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I took Nog as well. Herman has a lot of stoppages via strikes but they aren't against anyone really notable. That along with the fact that he has been stopped in his last two by strikes leads to me taking Nog.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nog by anaconda choke round 1.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Is there a line on Herman's odds of being released after this fight?

I'm not making any wagers for two reasons. Nog is coming off an injury layoff, for starters, and two, I think Pee wee is obviously fighting for his job in this one.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

"BJJ Doesn't work" - Dave Herman


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> "BJJ Doesn't work" - Dave Herman


I am sure what he meant to say was, "BJJ doesn't work *when I try it*."


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

This should make for a solid fight. I'm expecting Nogueria to put forth a good performance and catch Herman in some sort of submission to finish the fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Herman meant it isn't this amazing art that will crush anyone if you know just a little bit about bjj. The problem, nog is a world class sub artist. My gut tells me Herman is going to stop Nog, but that's all I've thought everytime nog fights anymore, then I remember Herman couldn't stop struve. Nog via sub.

Also the gullitone is a myth. I know Herman didn't say it but he's kind of just a larger version of ebersole.


Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Weird fight, Herman should be the obvious choice due to Nog's recent injury and the mileage he's clocked up... but you can't pick Herman because frankly he's just not very good.

Nog is still good and took out a young gun very impressively last time he fought in Brasil. War Nog.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Not only could Herman not stop Stuve, he was stopped by Struve and then turned around and got stopped by Nelson in his next fight. Herman is overrated.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Nog by sub.... I'm just hoping that his injury and layoff won't affect him. Herman loves to get into scrappy battles and has the reach to hurt Nog


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm really hoping Nog pulls off a big finish here and I get to see him celebrate again in Brazil. Gotta love Nog.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Nog basically came from just as long a layoff against Schaub.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nog by just being better in every single way.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I really think this fight is meant for a tune up for Big Nog. He shouldn't be fighting the likes of Herman. Cmon now...

Frankly I'm not sure why he continues to fight. Retiring after Koing Schaub would have been nice.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

This fight should be a no-brainer, but I have a bad feeling about it.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

War Nog, take his arm and show him the power of BJJ


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

War Big Nog!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Already one of the best UFCs I've ever seen and still the two main fights left. Just awesome.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I wouldn't have called this a fair fight till the weigh ins. Dave Herman is not all that he was cracked up to be pre-UFC but damn did Nog look old at the weigh ins.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Would be cool to see Nog win at home but he looked in iffy shape yesterday.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

LMAO to Herman coming out to brazilian music, talk about catering. He would make a good politician


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Long lay off does not look like it was nice to Nog. I can't believe how much he has aged since the Mir fight. I hope for a win and then he announces his retirement from MMA.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Kashmir makes such an awesome entrance song!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Anything can happen, here we go!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Pee-Wee by KO round 1.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Soakked said:


> LMAO to Herman coming out to brazilian music, talk about catering. He would make a good politician


And Nog comes out to diddy... the ****?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Old school fan said:


> Kashmir makes such an awesome entrance song!


That's actually P Diddy's 'Come With Me', but they both sound great haha.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

herman by corn nuts round 1


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Really?? Lol I guess I drank too much


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I have huge credits on Nog.

Lets hope he knocks Herman out in round 1...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> That's actually P Diddy's 'Come With Me', but they both sound great haha.


The rights to "Kashmir" are probably too expensive to afford for the UFC even...


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

Herman looks a lot taller than 1 inch over Nog


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Herman's such a prick, but he's fighting like he's got something to prove tonight.

He should be in a wheelchair after that punch Nelson hit him with imo


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Herman's JBJ standing impression is annoying. Hand straight out with fingers in people's faces.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Herman is actually looking pretty decent tonight. I think Nog is fighting alot on heart as he already looks tired.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> And Nog comes out to diddy... the ****?


Yeah that sucked


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

wtf is Herman doing?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Herman is a goof and an awful fighter.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> wtf is Herman doing?


The usual. Look awkward and get hit a lot.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Man I have a bad feeling about this. Big Nog not looking too good. Looks real tired.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

wierd first round

is it me or does herman have nothing but a left kick


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes !!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

YEAH come on baby


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

lets see bjj not working now herman


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

What the heck is Herman doing just standing there with hands reaching out?

I hope he gets KTFO.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

rallyman said:


> lets see bjj not working now herman


trollface.jpeg


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Herman is in my fight team but I want Nog to sub him sooooo bad.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

rallyman said:


> lets see bjj not working now herman


Herman obviously trains a lot of defense for a guy who thinks BJJ isn't necessary.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't stand either of these guys. Shitty fight too, had to be one eventually.


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

Now let's teach him a lesson abt jitz


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

******* Yes!!!!!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes!!


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

BJJ 1 Douchebag 0


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Phew! That was a huge relief.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dear Nog you will never get a better moment to hang them up than right now.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Man Herman had so many opportunities in there tonight, but he didn't have any kind of offense at all. 

It's like Herman thinks he's sparring most fights.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Haha Herman mouthing "F me" after he tapped.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

FUCCCCCCCCCCC my stream went dead at the wrong time. ill wathc the replay


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

Anderson is in tears...not good for Bonnar when he's emotional


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

hats off to Big Nog... he looked like he was on a deathbed at the weigh-ins yesterday.

Herman must feel like a dolt right now. "We all know ju-jitsu doesn't work".


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Herman honestly deserves to be cut. No idea what he was doing in there. 

Great win for Nog.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

woeisme said:


> Anderson is in tears...not good for Bonnar when he's emotional


Or Silva got worked up and dumped his adrenaline watching Nog.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Fight was okay but looked naff considering how good the card has been.

What a finish though, Herman wrap that right round ya!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Or Silva got worked up and dumped his adrenaline watching Nog.


He was crying also before he fought Okami.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Or Silva got worked up and dumped his adrenaline watching Nog.


That didn't work out too well for Okami...


----------



## woeisme (Jul 25, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Or Silva got worked up and dumped his adrenaline watching Nog.


Nah, Andy is too experienced for that kind of mistake


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good job by Big Nog!

He shut Herman up about BJJ, that's for sure.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

ya it was weird how he had no offence standing.. he let Nog up but never tried to do anything standing besides throw kicks.. use those kicks to stay unpredictable and mix hand strikes with your kick game.. why let someone stand up if you arent going to throw a punch?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Herman has some legit BJJ to roll with Big Nog that long.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

what the heck was herman doing, thats how you show up to fight, really?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> That didn't work out too well for Okami...


I watched the Okami fight in bar cause I was on the road and was obnoxiously drunk so to be honest I don't remember much of it.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

LMFAO anyone else think Anderson was going to spit his drink in amazement when Goldberg was talking about his reaction to Big Nog winning?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...At the weigh-in's Nog looked a little soft but didn't look any of it tonight. The legend still has game and can still show the young bucks how to get it done. Big Nog is amazing. Young body with a million miles on it and still rollin'...


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Vitor looked high as hell just then hahaha.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I loved this fight just because i stuck that quote in my sig a few days ago and really like Big-Nog


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I loved this fight just because i stuck that quote in my sig a few days ago and really like Big-Nog


Yeah Herman saying that makes him look so ignorant and he is highly HIGHLY overrated as well.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Jiu jitsu doesn't work.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Reminded me of the chain submission combos he did against Enson. 

Still can't believe he got his arm snapped by Frank Mir. Definitely had a brain lapse and did not take em seriously enough. Frank does not seem fluid when it comes to submissions. He grabs on to a limb and focuses on one specific submission move and powers through it. Not saying he's not proficient as it's evident he is. Think what I'm trying to convey is like in striking there are different styles. Big Nog displays a highly fluid style which is the equivalent of a striker who uses finesse rather than power. 

Wonder if Herman is gonna show up to a BJJ class now...


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Wonder if Herman is gonna show up to a BJJ class now...


he's clearly been to hundreds of them. He escaped like three subs from one of the best BJJ guys in the history of MMA.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Who is this jiu jitsu everyone is talking about?


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

So nice to see Big Nog win after what that monster Frank Mir did to him. Good for you Big Nog!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Fang said:


> So nice to see Big Nog win after what that monster Frank Mir did to him. Good for you Big Nog!


What Frank Mir did was to lock the perfectly timed kimura coming back from sleepy land. Big Nog was the one responsible for the arm breaking.
Even being disappointed about the incredible mistake he made what caused him to go 0-2 against his rival, in the end of the day he was the one proving the world how efficient is the art of Jiu Jitsu on the hands of a skilled fighter. Too bad he was on the other side that time.

Great to see the legend back, doing what he does best.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

You know what? I don't think Herman is going to be cut. He was given a job, and he went out and did it. If he was under even the faintest impression that he might get cut over a loss, I'm sure he would've fought differently. He may have thrown a punch or two, for starters.

Either that, or he's just really stupid.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

why the **** did Herman has this arrogant smile in his face? It looked unprofessional and disrespectful to me.. He doesn't have the character or the skills to deserve this smile against a legend..


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This has to be one of the best examples ever of "eating a crow"

Lovely


----------

